# Mixing Flourite



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I would like to mix Flourite with some Top Fin black colored gravel from Petsmart and was wondering how well Flourite mixes with other types of substrates. The bits of Flourite gravel are thin and small compared to regular sized gravel and does this pose any problems with planting, plants growing?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you want to mix it that is fine. No Flourite does not pose any problems for planting or plant growth. It is actually a perfect size for planting plants and contains nutirents for their growth.


----------

